
Gitlab 12.3 Released - bjoko
https://about.gitlab.com/2019/09/22/gitlab-12-3-released/
======
Yuval_Halevi
Gitlab is one of the finest companies out there. Following their progress and
seeing them raising $268 million is pretty exciting

~~~
prepend
It’s terrifying to me. I mean I like GitLab and am happy they are rewarded.
But I feel their valuation is not warranted given their revenue model so it
will result in customer negative changes.

At that valuation they could get bought. But since Microsoft bought GitHub I
don’t see any other developer friendly companies willing to shell out $5-10B
to buy goodwill. If Google buys it then they will kill the on prem version
which is so important. Maybe Amazon, but I haven’t seen other build/dev
infrastructure purchases.

That leaves companies like IBM, or Facebook, or Oracle or people who have the
money but would be so weird it would just languish and shrivel up.

But the GL people are sharp, maybe they have some new cash hemorrhaging
product in the works.

------
nevi-me
The container cleanup effort is welcomed, and I hope the milestone is
completed in the near future. My private instance on LXD is using about 350GB,
and given that I don't commit large files on Git, I suspect that about
330-340GB is all from the registry. All the latest tagged images probably make
up 2GB worth of downloads.

